# [SOLVED] monitor flashes off &amp; on



## scratchmyhead (May 10, 2009)

My dell monitor keeps flashing off and on after it has been on for a couple of hours then it will keep flashing every 10 minutes or so, it flashes black to dell picture then black again, after 20 seconds it will go back to the page i was on b4 it started. the Indicaror light flashes from black to green while this happens. The monitor is about 3yrs old and is a dell make. I have looked to c how dusty it is inside the tower, and its not 2 bad.

Its doing my head in as im unable to do my work with the screen keep doing this

im not to good with PC's so the easiest possible way to fix please


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: monitor flashes off & on*

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## scratchmyhead (May 10, 2009)

*Re: monitor flashes off & on*

hi dai

xp version 2002 SP3
Radeon x600 256 MB Hypermemory x2
intel Pen4 3.2GHz
ram - 3 GB
Brand - Dell


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: monitor flashes off & on*

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them

if it does not give them see what this gives you

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php

check the video cable is not loose where it plugs in
try a new cable


----------



## scratchmyhead (May 10, 2009)

*Re: monitor flashes off & on*

just a quick up date. the pc is only on for less than 30 minutes b4 it start to play up, and is flashing every 5 minutes or less.

Running XP Professional 5.01.2600 service pack 3
video card Radeon x600 256MB Hypermemory
M/Board Dell OWG261

Voltage 1.420 v

Ive checked the cable and it it fixed ok, i will try a new cable 2moz

the problem does seem to b getting worse


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: monitor flashes off & on*

the voltage reading required is the 12v line
and the cpu tempreture


----------



## scratchmyhead (May 10, 2009)

*Re: monitor flashes off & on*

ive changed the cable with a new one and it work fine for a couple of days with no problem, stayed on all day with no flashes. But today it is back to what it was before, flashing every couple of minutes. Any new ideas??????


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: monitor flashes off & on*

the voltage reading required is the 12v line
and the cpu tempreture


----------



## scratchmyhead (May 10, 2009)

*Re: monitor flashes off & on*

hard disk temp 36 C & 34 C

general CPU
VOLTAGE 1.420v
Max VID 1.420v
Min VID 1.116v


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: monitor flashes off & on*

the voltage reading required is the 12v line
and the cpu tempreture


----------



## scratchmyhead (May 10, 2009)

*Re: monitor flashes off & on*

i dont know how to get the info you require, and my pc is getting worse, it flashes for longer before returning back to the screen i was on and it is happening more frequent.

It is really doing my head in, and im not able to pay someone to fix it, but i do need it fixed as it is taking me ages to do my work.

thanks


----------



## abel408 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: monitor flashes off & on*

Because you have said that a new cable helped I suspect there is a bad/loose port somewhere. Which cable did you replace? The power cord or the dvi/vga cord? Try wiggling each end very gently and see if the monitor flickers with the slightest wiggle. If it does then that's you're problem.


----------



## scratchmyhead (May 10, 2009)

*Re: monitor flashes off & on*

it wasnt the power cord that i replaced. i tried wiggling all cable and no flicker but thanks for the suggestion its much appreciated


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: monitor flashes off & on*

in the bios look for something like
hardware monitoring
pchealth

the wording can vary by bios manufacturer

see what this gives you but the bios is more accurate

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------



## abel408 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: monitor flashes off & on*

The user has said that they are not good with computers, so I doubt they even know how to get into the bios.

To get into the bios of your computer you must press a button at the beginning of the boot sequence. As soon as your computer turns on you will see a Dell screen and it should say at the button "Press (whatever button) to go into setup" or something like that. Usually it's f2 or DEL. Press that button when the dell screen is up and it should bring you to a menu with a blue screen.

Although I doubt that is related to the problem they are having. First off the voltages wouldn't have changed and I don't believe high temperatures of the CPU will cause this. Could be wrong. But also she has stated that the light indicator flashes from black to green while it is doing it leading me to believe there is a problem with the power inverter of the monitor. If you have another monitor laying around or could borrow one from a friend then you can find out. If that is the case you can try to get it repaired, but it is probably going to cost you more than a new monitor and if you don't know much about computers then I wouldn't recommend trying to fix it yourself.


----------



## scratchmyhead (May 10, 2009)

*Re: monitor flashes off & on*

ive checked the bios on pchealth and i cant find anything more than i have already provided, i dont think it can be the temp cuz i only have the PC on for less than 5 minutes and it starts to flash, and it flashes every couple of minutes now, so i am unable to use my PC. I will try an other monitor, but wot else cud it be if that doesnt work?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: monitor flashes off & on*

run the wizard and see what that gives you

see if you can borrow a 550w psu to try in it


----------



## scratchmyhead (May 10, 2009)

*Re: monitor flashes off & on*

Ok ive tried a different screen, it seems to be working ok although i have only had it going for about an hour, If i have no further problems is it better to have the Screen fixed or buy a new one. The screen is only just over 3 yrs old.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: monitor flashes off & on*

probably more economical to replace it


----------



## abel408 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: monitor flashes off & on*

I would check to see if it is still under manufacture warranty. Some monitor warranties are 3 years.

If not, it is probably best to get a new one. With the prices these days you can get a nice large screen for real cheap.


----------



## scratchmyhead (May 10, 2009)

*Re: monitor flashes off & on*

warranty ran out a couple of months ago.

ive placed a fan next to the back of the screen, the cool air seems to prevent the screen from flashing, i dont any problems while the fan is going.

So my question is, it seems to over heating or having a heating problem, so could the problem be easily fixed.

oh yes thanks for all your help so far, im very gratefull the headache has gone lol


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: monitor flashes off & on*

unless you have a tv tech friend it is usually cheaper to replace


----------

